# Kodak Technical Pan



## Grille (6. März 2004)

Kodak Technical Pan

wer hat mit diesem Film Erfahrung? Ich habe es nun mehrfach versucht
brauchbare Ergebnisse damit hinzubekommen, was aber richtig schwer zu sein
schein: ich weiss nicht ob ich den fehler schon beim einlegen gemacht habe
(ob die Dunkelkammer nicht dunkel genug war), oder beim Entwickeln. Beim
Entwickeln habe ich den Fehler immer vermutet und alles genaustens nach
Vorschrift gemacht, trozdem kam es immer ziemlich kaputt aus der Filmdose raus:


----------



## mortimer (6. März 2004)

Hallo Grille, hab Deine Anfrage vorhin übersehen ...

Planfilm ?
Entwickel doch ein unbelichtetes Blatt, dann hast Du schon 50% der Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen .
Legst Du ihn etwa bei Rotlicht ein ? Bei PAN ist das Harakiri. Der ist im Rotbereich extra empfindlich. Ansonsten setz Dich mal 3 Minuten in die Duka und warte, bis sich Deine Augen angepasst haben. Falls irgendwo Licht eindringt, siehst Du es sofort.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht's eher nach Entwicklungsfehler aus. 
Verunreinigter Entwickler kann  Schleier erzeugen.
Zu wenig Bewegung auch.
Unsaubere Dose auch.
:
:
Da hilft nur systematisches Vorgehen.

mortimer


----------

